# Fender rolling fix misshapen fender?



## jpromo (Mar 26, 2012)

I have a set of stainless lightweight fenders from a '60 Traveler that need a good rolling for some rippling and dents. The problem is, the rear is out of shape too. It's got two points where it has a back bend which leaves it wanting to rise away from the tire toward the back. I was just wondering if rolling it will straighten this out as well? It seems like it may because at the bends, it has flared out so if the flare is rolled back into place, will the fender return to its correct shape?

I tried reshaping it by hand by pressing it tightly on an inflated wheel of the same size but it would just pop right back to where it was. Any ideas what I could do or if rolling will help? Thanks!


----------

